# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Keine PM's möglich

## refromresk

Servus, 
ich kann keine PM's schicken, bzw sie sind nicht im Postausgang und ob ich welche kriegen kann weiß ich auch nicht - hätte eigentlich schon einige haben sollen. 
Grüße
re

----------


## noox

Ich hab dir eine Testnachricht gesendet. 

Wenn man eine PM sendet, wird sie nicht automatisch im Postausgang gespeichert. Es gibt dazu eine Option beim Senden der Nachricht (unten).

Außerdem kannst du unter "Einstellungen ändern" einstellen, dass die PMs gespeichert werden (Achtung: Der entsprechende Text ist nicht übersetzt, also Englisch).

----------


## noox

Hab deine Antwort-PM erhalten.

----------


## refromresk

Ah ok - das erklärts natürlich.
Aber warum werden geschriebene nicht automatisch gespeichert? Das ist doch in jedem Board so und äußerst praktisch zugleich. 
Dann werd ich die Funktion mal aktivieren - damit ist ja dann alles geklärt  :Smile:

----------

